# How often snows in your city?



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd say 4 or 5 times in the winter. But this winter has been pretty light it's only snowed twice.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Yearly snow precipitation in cms


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Chicago....often


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Snowfall is pretty rare here (and by rare I mean it happens only a few times every decade).


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Chicago O'Hare Airport averages 28.5 days per year. This winter I would be shocked if it has snowed more then ten.

I've often wondered what it would be like to be raised in a place that never had snow and only to see snow for the first time as an adult. I imagine it must seem somewhat surreal at first.


----------



## memph (Dec 11, 2010)

nomarandlee said:


> Chicago O'Hare Airport averages 28.5 days per year. This winter I would be shocked if it has snowed more then ten.
> 
> I've often wondered what it would be like to be raised in a place that never had snow and only to see snow for the first time as an adult. I imagine it must seem somewhat surreal at first.


I knew some international students from Trinidad and Mumbai who saw snow for the first time here in Waterloo and they were pretty excited.

We get 30 days with snow here, with 134cm/53in per year.

Other cities/towns in the area:

Wiarton, ON: 426cm/169in
Gravenhurst, ON: 333cm/132in 
Syracuse, NY: 325cm/128in
Rochester, NY: 255cm/101in 
Barrie, ON: 238cm/94in
London, ON: 203cm/81in
Buffalo, NY: 181cm/72in
Cleveland, OH: 174cm/68in
Toronto, ON: 133cm/53in
Windsor, ON: 127cm/50in 
Hamilton, ON: 126cm/50in
Brantford, ON: 113cm/45in 

The amount of snow is mostly related to whether the city is downwind from a Great Lake and how cold it is, as well as topography to a lesser degree. Syracuse is probably the snowiest major city in North America. Wiarton and Gravenhurt are small towns that gets a lot of snow from Lake Huron and the Georgian Bay.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

It didn't snow this year but it snowed last year and the year before last. 

If we get snow here it melts quickly


----------



## Youngplanner (Apr 2, 2009)

Perth, Western Australia - Never.  

Only place it snows in the entire state is Bluff Knoll (1095 metres), 90 kilometres north of Albany. The last heavy snowfall was on 6 October 1992 when 20 centimetres fell. Lasts for a few hours at most when it does.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

In Sheffield it snows casual?

Well in general in England there isn't much snow. Maybe a few days every year. This winter I have seen snow for 1 day, and it was already half melted


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

17 average days with snow or slush precipitation. Average days of snow cover for more than 24h is 5. But in 2009 we had 37 days of snow cover.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto: it doesn't snow often, maybe a few times each winter. The snow doesn't tend to stay either. It gets cleared or melts shortly after. We had snow that accumulated just once so far, but it's long gone.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't know who you are kidding. Its like you are in perpetual chamber of commerce or visitors bureau mode for Toronto and Canada. Just so odd. 

_Average winter snowfall is 133.1 cm *(52.4 in)* at the weather station in Downtown Toronto[2] and 115.4 cm (45.43 in) at the airport.[4]_

http://www.livingin-canada.com/climate-toronto.html


This is a lot of snow by 90% of the worlds standards.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

isaidso said:


> Toronto: it doesn't snow often, maybe a few times each winter. The snow doesn't tend to stay either. It gets cleared or melts shortly after. We had snow that accumulated just once so far, but it's long gone.


:nuts:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

isaidso said:


> Toronto: it doesn't snow often, maybe a few times each winter. The snow doesn't tend to stay either. It gets cleared or melts shortly after. We had snow that accumulated just once so far, but it's long gone.


Lul wut?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

In my city snowed only once in 1952 never more hehe I wasn't here at this time


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

isaidso said:


> Toronto: it doesn't snow often, maybe a few times each winter. The snow doesn't tend to stay either. It gets cleared or melts shortly after. We had snow that accumulated just once so far, but it's long gone.


Sounds like Hartford this winter. It snowed on last Friday and the ground was white for a couple hours but the rain melted it all by dusk.

And that was the first time I saw snow in over a month!

It's nice to have a mild winter for a change.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

brazilteen said:


> In my city snowed only once in 1952 never more hehe I wasn't here at this time


intersting 

in Tel Aviv last time snow event ever recorded was in 5-6 february 1950.


----------



## Proof Sheet (Oct 25, 2010)

memph said:


> I knew some international students from Trinidad and Mumbai who saw snow for the first time here in Waterloo and they were pretty excited.
> 
> We get 30 days with snow here, with 134cm/53in per year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info...but I do question the Brantford stat.....considering it is between London and Toronto it does seem like a huge drop. I have family there and I've been in the winter...granted it does get less snow than say Toronto and points further north and east but I don't think it is that much of a difference.

What is the source of your stats?

Cheers


----------



## memph (Dec 11, 2010)

Proof Sheet said:


> Thanks for the info...but I do question the Brantford stat.....considering it is between London and Toronto it does seem like a huge drop. I have family there and I've been in the winter...granted it does get less snow than say Toronto and points further north and east but I don't think it is that much of a difference.
> 
> What is the source of your stats?
> 
> Cheers


I got the numbers from the weather network climate statistics, but you're right, it seems their numbers are wrong for Brantford, according to environment canada they get 113cm per year.

It's true that Toronto is not as snowy as it might seem though. Only in January does it get most of its precipitation in the form of snow for example, and only barely. The mean snow depth is 7cm in Jan and Feb and 3cm in Mar and Dec. Other cities and towns have much more snow depth. 

Max daily mean snow depth (cm) for the month with the highest value, cities above 100,000 in bold.

Hopedale, NL: 131cm (Mar)
Nain, NL: 104cm (Mar)
Stewart, BC: 98cm (Feb)
Labrador City, NL: 92cm (Feb)
Deer Lake, NL: 88cm (Feb)
Happy-Valley-Goose-Bay, NL: 81cm (Mar)
Cap-des-Rosiers, QC: 80cm (Mar)
*Quebec, QC: 70cm (Feb)*
Hearst, ON: 69cm (Feb)
Wawa, ON: 67cm (Feb)
Timmins, ON: 66cm (Feb)
Bathurst, NB: 62cm (Mar)
Val D'Or, QC: 60cm (Feb)
Corner Brook, NL: 55cm (Feb)
Campbellton, NB: 54cm (Feb/Mar)
*Trois-Rivieres, QC: 51cm (Feb)*
*Sudbury, ON: 40cm (Feb) *
*St John's, NL: 26cm (Feb)*
*Ottawa, ON: 25cm (Feb)*
*Edmonton, AB: 24cm (Feb)*
*Moncton, NB: 23cm (Feb)*
*Montreal, QC: 18cm (Feb)*
*Barrie, ON: 16cm (Jan)*
*Toronto, ON: 7cm (Feb)*

So by Canadian standards, Toronto doesn't have much snow on the ground. NL stands for Newfoundland and Labrador, St John's and Corner Brook are on the island of Newfoundland, while the ones with snow depths of 80+cm are in Labrador, which is the mainland to the North. Labrador gets a fair bit of precipitation from the North Atlantic and also happens to be very cold so the snow doesn't melt as much as in American snow belt towns around the Great Lakes which can get as much snow. Stewart, BC is in a fjord near Alaska. Quebec also gets lots of snow around the St Lawrence River, up to the Gaspe peninsula and Northern New Brunswick. The other very snowy towns (40+cm) are in Northern Ontario/Quebec. Edmonton and many other Prairie cities get less snow than Toronto, but it's colder so it doesn't melt as much.

There were some pictures making the rounds on the internet claiming to be from Watertown or Oswego, NY, but they were actually from Labrador.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Nashville has a mean snow depth of 0cm in February


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

I live in the Southern US, which isn't an area known for getting a lot of snow. However, my city is located in the Appalachian Mountains, which gives it a climate considerably cooler than other cities in the region. As a result, it snows almost every year here. The only exceptions are years like this that have had almost no snow at all thanks to La Nina. All we've gotten this year was a few flurries. On the other hand, when it's an El Nino winter, sometimes there will be snow on the ground from December to March. 

Here are a few pictures of a typical winter in my city.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

One interesting thing is to see how snow differs from place to place. I was used to Alpine and European snow flakes, until I lived for a while in Laramie, WY (USA). The Rockies are relatively dry, far from major water bodies. Therefore, snow there is usually very thin and of low water density. That makes even a breeze to produce "blowing snow". It makes different noises when you walk over fresh snow and it reflects the sun in a different way, but I can't explain it properly lol.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Never snows! In Rio it's always summer!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

In Toronto, statistically about 133 cm (52 in) of snow per year at our airport, which is about half of what Montreal would normally get. It varies wildly from year to year; this year we have gotten about two centimetres only, so far, downtown. Also, downtown we probably get half of the official amount recorded at the airport. We have not had snow for Christmas since 2008. Last winter we had almost none, but in 2008 we had lots and lots. When it snows, it can be astonishingly beautiful:


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Average of 78 snowy days per year in Sudbury, 46 in Barrie.


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Never in Sydney


----------



## moon993 (Oct 29, 2011)

Though it had snow in my area, it has never happened in my lifetime. The closest that it ever occurred was on the mountains nearby and on a few cities in my area (not where I live).


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, Los Angeles has many micro climates since the elevations in the metro range from 0 feet to over 11,000. Ill try to break it down as much as i can...

From the beaches to Downtown Los Angeles, Hollywood, West LA, etc, basically the basin, rarely sees snow. There was an event in the 40's in which downtown LA saw a couple inches of snow, and there are storms where there are flurries every few years, but nothing substantial. However, The hills of Malibu do see snow every couple years since they shoot up to about 2000 feet. 

The foothill communities abutting the Angeles Forest (about 15 miles east from Downtown LA) at elevations of 1500 - 2500 feet see snow pretty much every year, but nothing too crazy. Perhaps an inch or two. 

The high desert communities are at elevations of about 2000- 3000 feet and will get about 6 - 12 inches a year. 

The mountain resorts surrounding LA (namely Wrightwood, Lake Arrowhead, Big Bear) are about an hour and two hours from downtown, and they will get anywhere from 100 - 200 inches of snow a year and the top elevations of the mountains in LA, at elevations of about 10,000 -11,500 feet will get about 300 - 400 inches of snow a year (these are the snow capped mountains which will have snow till about May every year)

A couple pics...

The mountains in the background are in the Angeles Forest

























Downtown LA with a couple inches of snow in 1944









High Desert / Grapevine









Angeles Forest / Big Bear


----------



## adevahi (Nov 4, 2012)

In Seville these are some photos of the last time that snowed... 2nd of february of 1954:
http://purijurado.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/sevillanevada1.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_T7IjErm7Y...AA6Q/MS78-PvvG24/s400/Sevilla+nevada+1954.bmp
http://www.abcdesevilla.es/Media/201001/08/nieve-sevilla--300x350.jpg

The 10th of january 2010 it was told to snow, but finally it didn't, only in some districts fall a little bit of snow but didn't arrive to the floor. However, the people was still going out to the street enjoying this unusual cold


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Typically 4 to 8 days in Copenhagen..

Usually melting on impact since temps are plus, but rare eastern winds can bring cold dry air from Russia resulting in snow staying for a couple days..


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Piles of snow these days. The temperature has varied from -8 to +2 C over the holidays.


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sure snow here..because I'm in New Zealand lol


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Here in Edmonton we definetely see snow!!!! We also have bitter winters. It averages around -11/7 C. Our coldest temperature was on January 19 and 21, 1886. It was -49.6 C.We reciever 123.5 cm of snow each year. We get an average of 54.33 days of snow. Our record low windchill was -55.5 C. Weare such a cold city one day in July it was 0.6 C!!!!!

We are one cold and snowy city.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Moscow definetely sees snow every year!!!! It is also super cold. It has an average winter average of -10 C. The coldest was in January 1940 with a temperature of -42.2 C. Moscow recieves 72.2 days of snow. Moscow can recieve between 185.42 cm and 228.60 cm of snow each year. It has been so cold in July once it was 1.3 C!!!

Moscow is super snowy. But this year December has been mild and very liitle snowfall until the end of December when a blizzard hit.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

It snows in winter and it doesnt in summer. So its the proper amount.


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

It's just either rain or shine here in Singapore! 

I love seeing snow in suburbs! Snow looks messy in the city.


----------



## boringpasta (May 29, 2012)

wow those toronto pics are beautiful!

rarely snows here in atlanta.. although a couple of years ago it snowed about two inches and the entire city shut down for a week that was really something


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

I think Japan is the craziest snow country


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

castermaild55 said:


> I think Japan is the craziest snow country


Why is that?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Snowing right this moment! :yes:


----------



## Sky Binh Nguyen (Aug 14, 2012)

Hanoi (Vietnam) never get snow, although it can get down to 5oC quite frequently during 1950 - 1980.

In mountanous Cao Bang province, 200 km from Hanoi, it used to have long snowy days and snow was quite normal in winter, as I read from a book by a native writer about his home province "In my home province, Cao Bang, there is snow in winter and extended snowy days are normal". But nowadays, snow became very rare in Vietnam.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

nomarandlee said:


> Why is that?


Snow country (Japan)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow_country_(Japan)




2nd from bottom : snow falling this winter 
bottom: average snow falling cm

http://yukidb.yukicenter.or.jp/yukidb/amedas_snow_over_average_map?ListPattern=4

it is not rare that more than 1m/ a day
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xnreih_record-snow-sweeps-japan_news#.UOYxSG-zva8


Japanese Snow

Japan has some of the world’s deepest, lightest powder snow. Winds that blow from Siberia dump huge quantities of snow along the west coast of Japan. With water quality as low as 8% and annual snowfalls of up to 18 metres, gliding through chest deep Japanese snow is as good as it gets!

600 Japanese ski resorts

With around 600 ski resorts its no surprise that there’s a lot of variety to be found in Japan, whether you’re looking for extreme powder, untouched backcountry, perfectly groomed slopes, or huge snow parks![/QUOTE]

http://japanskiexperience.com/why-ski-japan/

if you go to northwest from tokyo 2 hours, it will be snow country






Myoko, Niigata
40261940

http://japanskiexperience.com/blog/


Hakuba, Nagano
40188370


----------



## Troms (Nov 27, 2011)

castermaild55 said:


> Snow country (Japan)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow_country_(Japan)
> 
> 
> ...


The snowiest large city in the world is Sapporo, which averages around 600 cm of snow every year. Other cities in Japan boast higher amounts.

Here, flurries or brief snow showers with little or no accumulation are not uncommon, but they occur once a year at the most and large snowfalls are much rarer, occurring once every 10-15 years on average.
http://japanskiexperience.com/why-ski-japan/


----------



## golosa (Oct 20, 2012)

Tyumen, Russia 6-7 months a year


----------



## Diego N (Apr 1, 2010)

The first time I saw snow was in DFW when I was 17 years old. With my friends I went out from the airport just to feel it, and we knew we had to do all the "remove even your shoes" procedure to get back to departures area! This summer we had 41° Celsius in my city, what can let you know that snow is not that common even in winter here.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Wuppeltje said:


> Usually only a few days (and only a 1-2 cm) of snow in Amsterdam. Last winter we had a lot of snow that created these kind of problems:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is hilarious :lol:

I love how European cities (and airports) have troubles with even a tiny amount of snow. You should come up north to see what snow is.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Never in Brisbane and Qld in general though, every few years a town called Stanthorpe, a few hours west in the Granite Belt can snow but only lightly and melts quickly.


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Numerous times every winter!
In my 40 years I have never experienced a winter without snowfall...


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

It's been pretty crazy here the past few winters. Last winter didn't have much snow and was quite warm. It normally still snows in March, but last year we had almost a full week up around 28C.

Today we just broke the all time record for the longest period between getting two centimeters of snow at one time. It's now been over 320 days since the city has received just 2 cm of snow. Each year we usually get around 100+ cm of snow....this year the ground is bare.

We normally have seen lows of around -23C by this time of year, but this year the lowest we've gotten is one day where the low was -12C.

The LOW temp for this weekend is forecast to be 10C! That's well above the normal HIGH temp this time of year which is around 0C. The highs this weekend are getting up near 15C.

Very strange. SO warm and NO snow.

Also the sunshine. Today was clear with bright sun. January normally sees around 44% of possible sunshine.....this January has so far seen 74%.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

In northern Italy it snows 3-4 times per winter. I'm talking about the flatlands, not about the Alps. Snow usually stays on the ground for a couple of days. Sometimes more, sometimes less.

We had a record snowfall in february 2012, especially in Emilia-Romagna.

This is a street in Bologna. For 15 days the city has been covered with at least 25-30 cm of snow.


Bologna, via Novaro by ilMeteo, on Flickr


----------



## Troms (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, in the same month 300+ cm of snow fell in a few days on some cities and towns (not high peaks) in Central Italy. It is annoying hearing someone convinced that here in Italy it never snows anywhere


----------

